

How would you build a startup to make jazz more popular? - topcat31

So I am a huge jazz fan and have some spare cycles to invest some time and energy into a something and thought it would be an interesting project to try and make jazz more popular.<p>My question - how would you go about building something that made jazz more popular?<p>In particular, I'm living in NYC and am thinking starting with the aim of making jazz in NYC more popular is the way to go.<p>Any/all ideas appreciated.
======
jaetldev
One problem which plagues jazz is the barrier to entry. A-lot of people would
appreciate it more if they sort of had an 'a-ha' moment when they experienced
jazz. So - if you lay it on too thick or make it too 'jazzy' , that wont work.
What I am driving at is an approach to marketing the app/web app/website as a
tool for a more "serious/aspiring to be serious" musician ....similar to how
reddit has an appearance of being interesting but is still crammed with
lolcats.

Avoid the cats , feature the jazz semi prominently and then try to market it
to a more mature fanbase while keeping it cool/hip. Then have elements of
building blocks to jazz which can be in the form of short videos by musicians
who explain jazz and its relatability to any other kind of music.

Don't go all Coltrane upfront, but start with Jamie Cullum and try to meander
over to Miles Davis.

------
revorad
I'm not sure if a startup is the best solution to making jazz more popular. I
think becoming a popular musician in a genre heavily influenced by jazz is a
better shot.

I have seen an iPad app called "The History of Jazz" which is aimed really at
people who are already fans, but something like that could be good education
for others too.

------
md1515
You could make a site that informs people of jazz events near users. Then
offer discounts or promotions..

There are a lot of models that exist already, but try to form them into
something for jazz. (look up a startup called Will Call)

------
johncoltrane
I came to Jazz via its margins: Jazz Funk, Rap samples, Movie soundtracks or
Salsa.

Show how it's at the middle of everything.

------
seb_z_lite
make jazz more popular? did you ever go to a big jazz fest like in Montreal or
Newport? I think it's big enough personally. That's the funniest thing I heard
in a while. It won't be more popular. You re talking about culture not a boys
band, prefabricated ideas. It's like wine, it's a taste you develop through
the senses slowly.

------
mapster
Use jazz to teach X. A new method for learning.

